# Zeiss Ikon Contessa LK - Carl Zeiss Tessar 50mm f/2.8



## BKSPicture (Feb 1, 2013)

Pictures taken with AGFA CINEREX (X-ray film) and developed in D76 1+1 


*Lens:* Carl Zeiss Tessar 50mm f/2.8
*Closest Focus:* 1m (3.3ft)
*Aperture:* f/2.8 - f/22, 5 bladed
*Shutter:* 1/500 to 1/15 + B (Bulb)
Copal Leaf shutter
*Light meter:* Coupled Selenium cell, needle visible on top and in the viewfinder.
ISO 10 - 800
*Battery:* None
*Flash:* X sync connection
Weight: 600 g


*Review, more and hires images can be found on my blog:* [url]http://blog.bkspicture.com/review_Zeiss_Ikon_Contessa_LK-Carl_Zeiss_Tessar_50mm_f2.8.html[/URL]


----------



## ColRay (Feb 3, 2013)

My Zeiss Ikon  stopped working


----------



## BKSPicture (Feb 4, 2013)

Thats no fun 

Can usually get this Zeiss Ikon quite cheap


----------



## ColRay (Feb 4, 2013)

Have a couple of Zeiss Ikons.. far the best is a 9x12 Volta 1927-32 vintage . I have made a back so 5x4 sheet film can be used.

colin


----------



## BKSPicture (Feb 4, 2013)

Also have a really old Zeiss 12,5 cm which I have used on my 4x5.
This lens just cuvers this size but I mostly use it for macro.

And the image quality is very nice and loads of aperture blades


----------

